# Schwinn identification assistance



## 75 Bronco (Oct 28, 2020)

Can anyone provide information on this Schwinn? The Schwinn serial number identification tool asked if the serial number was on the rear drop out OR under the pedal crank.  The serial number on this bike is on the head tube. Any idea of value? The rims look like they may be semi valuable? This bike was used to go down steep caves in Hawaii. according to the current owner its at least 40 years old.  Thank you


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2020)

Out of my wheelhouse but looks like a Greenville, MS bike built Aug of '84. I'm not seeing much value but I'm sure some late model Schwinn experts will chime in. V/r Shawn


----------



## 75 Bronco (Oct 28, 2020)

Thank you for the info. i agree probably 84‘ however the wheels/hubs are not stock. Wondering what the history on those are and value


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 29, 2020)

That's a 1984 Schwinn built by Murray using parts Schwinn supplied like the head tube and rear drop outs. The actual build date should be stamped in the head badge next to the letter I.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 29, 2020)

That's a 1984 Schwinn built by Murray using parts Schwinn supplied like the head tube and rear drop outs. The actual build date should be stamped in the head badge next to the letter I.

Thanks for the double post John Candy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 29, 2020)

75 Bronco said:


> Can anyone provide information on this Schwinn? The Schwinn serial number identification tool asked if the serial number was on the rear drop out OR under the pedal crank.  The serial number on this bike is on the head tube. Any idea of value? The rims look like they may be semi valuable? This bike was used to go down steep caves in Hawaii. according to the current owner its at least 40 years old.  Thank you




What are the 4 numbers stamped into the head badge?


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 29, 2020)

The wheels and other parts are nice stuff.atom drum hubs laced to araya 7x rims.nice bars.more pics of the parts would help id the other stuff.appears to be nice era correct parts.neat bike with a kool story.sweet mid eightys klunker build.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 29, 2020)

Can we get a better picture of the serial number? I see H400124 but these usually started with two letters, unless there was a change in 84. The decals look like those on the Murray built Schwinns and the wheels aren't stock, but the drum brakes are a nice touch. Are the rims anodized aluminum or painted steel? And a picture of the bottom bracket area would confirm if it's Murray built. That bike will clean up and be a looker!


----------



## Robert Troub (Oct 29, 2020)

75 Bronco said:


> Thank you for the info. i agree probably 84‘ however the wheels/hubs are not stock. Wondering what the history on those are and value



more value in the frame.....


----------



## Simple. (Nov 1, 2020)

That’s a nice setup with the wheels, forks, and bars.  I wish I could buy a setup like that for one of my frames!


----------

